

Show HN: iosframeworks.com - A curated catalog of iOS frameworks and classes - scompt

I'd appreciate any comments and critiques on a new site that I just launched - iosframeworks.com<p>While developing an iPhone app, I kept stumbling across amazing frameworks/libraries/classes that my the job much easier, however, I couldn't find a concise listing of what was available.<p>The site currently provides a searchable list of tagged frameworks. My next steps will be:<p>* Allowing users to submit new links<p>* Also cataloging the apps that use the frameworks listed. This will allow visitors to see how the code can be implemented.<p>* Comments and ratings of the frameworks<p>* A blog with longer-form articles on using the various frameworks<p>Thanks for your feedback!
======
dazzla
Looks great thanks for sharing. Here are a few things that came to mind while
browsing the list.

In the browse view it would be helpful to show more of the description as many
of them are cut before they get to the point. Also including the visit
official website button as well as show details would be a nice shortcut.

On the details page it would be great to include an image where available.

~~~
scompt
Thanks for the feedback!

I agree the descriptions need to be better when browsing. I plan to increase
the length and have them truncate at a word boundary.

Good idea to include images when looking at the detail page. I'll add it to my
todo list.

------
huhtenberg
Good stuff, but enough with _curated_ already. Everything that has a specific
person behind it has suddenly became curated now - be it a blog, a linkdump,
another "Top 10" list and whatever else. It looks like at attempt to look
stately and more grand than the reality permits, and that's just tacky.

~~~
scompt
Thanks for the feedback. I was going to go with "iosframeworks.com - Just
another page of links", but I didn't like the ring of it.

Google tells me that curate means "Select, organize, and look after the items
in (a collection or exhibition)", which seems like an accurate enough
description for me. I'm ok with it coming across as tacky to some.

------
JonLim
Very cool! I've shared it with the developers in my office who are working on
iOS stuff on the side, and they should enjoy it.

Thanks for creating and sharing!

------
scompt
Clickable: <http://iosframeworks.com>

------
davidcann
This looks great. How about an RSS feed?

~~~
scompt
Thanks! RSS feeds on are my todo list. Follow @iosframeworks to be notified
when it launches.

------
foxhill
i've got a few things planned for over summer, iOS apps are in there, i'm sure
this will be useful!

thanks,

------
Killah911
This is pretty cool! Thanks for sharing!

